# GE Advantium 120 Oven-microwave - Door hard to open - 2010 model



## ca perdomo (Sep 7, 2015)

I have owned this microwave for 4 years and it has always been hard to open.  Finally, I used some "White Lithium Grease" spray.  Sprayed to the inside of the openings of the two interior door latches.  Spray to the friction portions of the inside openings.  After spraying a little a time, manually move the latches "up and down" to get the grease working.  Spray a little more again into the openings (friction portions of the plastic latches).  The door now should open a lot easier than before.   Have a paper towel available in case of over-spray.

Note:  make sure you are not cooking anything or have open food while spraying the White lithium grease.  Common sense.


----------



## plus3golfer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.  

Moved to a home with a GE Advantium 120 microwave a few weeks ago and had to tug on / slam the door hard to get it to open / close.  A quick spray of silicone (didn't have lithium grease spray) into the door latch mechanism solved the problem.  We'll see how long the silicone lubricant lasts.


----------

